# New. Starting at the beginning. LGD and Goats.



## Feliciah4christ (Apr 20, 2015)

We are finishing the fence and pen right now. Planning to be done and ready by Sunday. We will be getting 2 female pyrenees puppies that come from working parents and 2 pregnant does, 1 buck and 4 kids all the same day(Sunday). The puppies will be just weaned. How do we go about introducing the goats and puppies and any tips. I have been reading and reading and honestly its a lot of info. Any help from the people who have been there done that would be so appreciated. I stay home and I am more than willing to put the time and effort in training. Just want to do it right.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to TGS!
congrats on your whole new ball game too.
The pups should have their own area within or next to their charges & never left unsupervised. This can take several months as LGDs don't mature like regular dogs. And are not as eager to please their owners either.
They are considered pups even past a year old.
You will be teaching them NO or LEAVE IT, come sit or stay but I found the most crucial was LEAVE IT. And said very forcefully in growling tone with my own teeth barred.
Provide lots of stuff to chew on during teething times as alternative to goat leg.


----------



## Feliciah4christ (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you so much for your response. I will make them there own area inside the goats area with lots of chew toys. So from what I have heard and read I just walk them on a leash for the first few months then monitor them on their own and correct any aggressive behavior and put them back up when not being monitored. My next question is.... should I walk one pup at a time or walk them together? Seems like it would be easier to walk one pup at a time to monitor their behavior. Or would it be better to walk them together around the perimeter and around the goats.


----------

